# Knee Wraps



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone here use them when did you find the need to use them like did you get to a certain weight and think time for knee wraps i was told once its double your bodyweight time for some knee wraps unless its a 1rm and have even heard pro bodybuilders recommend using knee wraps for longevity of the knee joints im just after some input as im just a bit unsure on this area as i always think if your wrapping something up its not getting stronger but then the muscle will always be able to take more of a pounding than the joints.

any thoughts and input would be great.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

You only get one set of joints.

TBH i'm not using enough weight to justify wraps but I do use neoprene knee sleeves to keep the joint warm.


----------



## varn01 (Jul 3, 2008)

I might be giving them a go very soon...my knees are getting rather sore!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

3 ways to look at it ...

1 knee wraps pull the knee cap into the joint so prolonged use will wear away the inside of knee cap .

2 stress is taken away from the joint/muscles so not gaining strength/size as well .

3 you can lift more weight 

IMO form is the key to healthy joints , also oil can be used cod liver oil or evoo and the like and supplements .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Wraps will stop the weight hurting your joints that day, but prolong use rubs the knee joint and grins it together,

I personally only use them for squatting 200kg+ anything under they are not needed IMO


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Surely thats why the body has synovial fluid? so joints stay lubricated? is there any research to say it wears the joint away by wearing knee straps?

Not saying its not correct, am very interested.


----------



## AussieOX (Sep 18, 2011)

Personally I hate the feel of knee wraps. When they were ruled as banned in RAW comps it was the happiest day of my life lol.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I only use them if I'm going really heavy in leg press, never on squats though. Just a personal thing I guess.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

MY tendon below the knee gets sore at times due to wear and tear,so i sometimes use them.

What is the best way to wrap them,i do mine inwards and start below the knee or does it not matter.

Not doing real heavy weights nowadays so i dont put them on mega tight,just a support really.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a bum left knee it was always sore as hell from MTB i make sure i use mine and my knee always feels miles better even the day after use. I make sure i use mine just for peace of mind.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I use neoprene sleeves + tiger balm in most sessions now due to tendonitus in both knees. I only use wraps on very heavy sets of squats, nothing else.



maxie said:


> MY tendon below the knee gets sore at times due to wear and tear,so i sometimes use them.
> 
> What is the best way to wrap them,i do mine inwards and start below the knee or does it not matter.
> 
> Not doing real heavy weights nowadays so i dont put them on mega tight,just a support really.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

joshnow said:


> in the video he raps them outward , you should always wrap them inward, structurally you will only ever dislocate the knee outward, never inward, theirfore you need to enforce the inward wrapping as structurally you are stronger this way.


Never seen you wear wraps josh 

Doesn't make a difference which direction you wrap. The effect is the same.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Josh, I say this a lot - you're a nice lad, but I'm just going to respond to your autofellating paragraph with a:

:lol:

From my experience (! Which I have, rather than quoting someone else's opinion) is that when wraps are applied correctly - they do not pull the joint, patella or even your mother one way or the other.

That was all I was saying.


----------

